# Know any subwoofer Part sellers?



## DiY SUB Guy (Sep 28, 2020)

I want to build my own subwoofer, but I am not happy with the motors I am finding.
The motor I seek is a chrome, breath hole and can fit 2.5" to 3" voice coil. (The size or weight depends on the cost.)
Surely I want to build a sub for less cost of buying a sub with the same specs.
The issue is having to buy whole sale or the motors I find just isn't looking or having the specs even available I can't just buy a motor and hope it is what I want.

Anyone know of online sources for subwoofer parts for DIY guys like me?


----------



## DiY SUB Guy (Sep 28, 2020)

This magnet for example seems pretty common and popular but I can not find where to buy one. China Oem Company Most Popular With Double Magnets Car Audio Subwoofer 8inch 500w--1000w Rms | China Oem Company Most Popular With Double Magnets Car Audio Subwoofer 8inch 500w--1000w Rms Suppliers & Manufacturers | TradeWheel


----------



## MAYA EL (Nov 3, 2021)

Your going to have to do what I do and that's buy blown subs and take the moter off of whatever sub you like.

For example I picked up a massive audio hippoxlr 12" a while ago for 50$ blown voice coil unwound inside the gap but it only took me 30min to take the entire sub apart and I'm going to make an 18 out of the motor because it's a huge 10" wide 4.25" deep and takes a 8 layer 4" coil 450oz motor rated at 3500 rms if I were to buy that motor new it would cost me like 300$ from LOB


----------

